# Hop DNA?



## Let's Brew Beer (5/2/18)

sixth year going hops and it looks like i'm finally gonna get a yield, but as i has no idea what variety they are its a bit difficult knowing how and when to use them, is there any way of telling which hops are which by the leaves or cones or colours of the bines? i have read somewhere that the only way to be confident is to extract DNA, unfortunantly not working in a plant lab this is out of the question.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/2/18)

A DNA extraction can be done for less than $50 .. there are methods available for comparison (simple 7 SNP's attached), but you need the comparison variety (or a database of DNA from different varieties to compare against). 

https://www.researchgate.net/public...pulus_L_identification_and_variety_validation


----------

